# Error restoring /data (cwm)



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay, so Im calling my dad and right when he answers the phone, it reboots. It gave me the Google stare (stuck on splash screen) and I can't seem to do anything to get it back up and running.

I went to recovery to try and restore a nandroid, and I keep getting an error when it goes to restore /data.

I've heard that if a nandroid is bigger than 2 gigs that it won't restore. I'm away from my computer and I have no way of fast booting back to stock. Its not a regular boot loop, where it just keeps replaying the boot animation. Instead, it will run through the boot animation for a little bit, then the screen goes black and it goes back to my splash screen (which has pacman eating ghosts and a jelly bean at the bottom-- courtesy of the "logo me" app, which I think might have something to do with my problem).

Anyways, so none of my nandroids are working, not even the bone stock one. I've tried fresh installs, 100 wipes (not that many but a bunch), and I've tried doing advanced restores and restoring everything but /data. Everything has given me the same result; splash screen, followed by boot animation, then back to the splash screen, and it keeps repeating that cycle.

Any advice? Am I screwed until I can fastboot?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Ya know, people used to get help on these kind of threads. I got out of boot loop hell anyways, but sheesh can't a brutha get some ayuda around here?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

That is /data corruption.

Gonna take a guess here. Running jellybean with francoKernel? It's gotta be a custom kernel with fsync disabled.

While the 2GB nandroid issue is legitimate TWRP and i think the new CWM have fixed it. (I know TWRP fixed it), that isn't what happened here. Your /data partition on the phone is corrupt. Happened to me about a month ago 3 days after flashing jellybean. The only way you can fix this is a complete fastboot to stock. Restoring backups will fail every time. Wiping in recovery will not work. Wiping in fastboot (sometimes) will work, and if that fails ODIN. I still don't know of any non factory reset ways to fix it. I tried for days to get my phone back and nothing worked. The /data partition locked down. Even a ICS nandroid would reboot. There's been quite a few threads about this lately, not sure if this happens on ICS, but it's gotten quite common with 4.1. When your back up and running, make sure your kernel has fsync enabled. That's the biggest cause of this.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice, thanks for the input. It did happen after flashing a jelly bean rom (black bean), but I hadn't flashed any kernels.

I actually managed to get it back up and running after about a day or so. And honestly, I'm not even really sure what I did, lol. I tried advanced restores, restoring everything but data, which didn't work but that was the last thing I did before I went to bed. I woke up the next morning, did a wipe and a fresh install and it started up again.

Since then I tried going back to black bean and it has gotten frozen in the boot loader once or twice but it wasn't as hard to get out of (but I have to give it like ten minutes to boot after a clean install). I'm thinking it has something to do with, but where it was hanging at the Google stare I got in logo me and reverted the images back to stock and uninstalled the app to see if it would help (which hasn't seemed to have made a difference).

When I get a chance to get to my computer I'm gonna fast boot back to stock and stay away from that ROM for a while, see what happens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Nice, thanks for the input. It did happen after flashing a jelly bean rom (black bean), but I hadn't flashed any kernels.
> 
> I actually managed to get it back up and running after about a day or so. And honestly, I'm not even really sure what I did, lol. I tried advanced restores, restoring everything but data, which didn't work but that was the last thing I did before I went to bed. I woke up the next morning, did a wipe and a fresh install and it started up again.
> 
> ...


I've heard of people getting out of it, I had no such luck. Jellybean also does a file check at startup, so you can hang at the google screen for a bit. I can't comment on LogoMe, I don't use it. I'm running bugless beast now with no issues, i'd try another rom.


----------

